# What kind of silicone....



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

What kind of silicone does everyone use now? I went to home depot looking for some and they all say not for aquarium use. Does anyone use these with any bad results?

Gary


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I believe GE Silicone Type I was the one that everyone recommends.

Even though it says not for aquarium use, I used it, and it was fine.

As long as the silicone does not contain any other additives (i.e. mildew reducing chemicals), then it should be fine for usage.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Anthony! Thats what I used to use but after a read the back it had me wondering. I'm not sure if it has Doe snot in it or not...LOL


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Silicone I for Windows and Doors" has been used by many, safely, regardless of what it says on the tube. The house brand at Home Hardware and at Rona say aquarium safe on the tube, and are a little cheaper. The HH one is available in a 3 pack for $10.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I buy the GE silicone 1 all purpose at Walmart.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Lol glad I am not the only one that thought of deer as soon I read " doe snot " haha


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

killieman said:


> Thanks Anthony! Thats what I used to use but after a read the back it had me wondering. I'm not sure if it has *Doe snot* in it or not...LOL





Anoobias said:


> Lol glad I am not the only one that thought of *deer *as soon I read " doe snot " haha


Oh dear. I was laughing at the mistake, then realized it was me who typed it. 

Fixed.


----------

